# [SOLVED]No functional keyboard/mouse at X login

## tclover

I simply have no functional keyboard or mouse at X login without gdm login manager. The thing is when an X session is launched with gdm only the mouse is active/functional at login if a user is not selected in the user list. That's mean if I want to switch to a terminal I have to select a user first! so the keyboard will work after that, otherwise no functional/active keyboard.

The issue is worse when trying to use another login manager other than gdm... I'm trying to use slim/elsa (new e17 login manager), but if I do, I simply have no responsive keyboard or mouse. And i'd like to get rid of gdm because I decided to remove gnome[-2.31] because I'm not going to gnome-3.0 route anyway. I have too many dependencies related to gdm and a few gnome package related to it... I managed to get rid of roughly 100 packages right now of nearly 200.

I did not have this issue before but I cannot remember when it started, I did not care as long as I had gdm arround. Maybe it was when I made a half migration to the new xorg configuration: move everything to `/etc/X11/xorg.conf.d' and remove xorg.conf file.

Well, actually I have those files:

 *20-mouse.conf wrote:*   

> Section "InputClass"
> 
> 	Identifier "eMX610"
> 
> 	Driver	"evdev"
> ...

 

 *30-keyboard.conf wrote:*   

> Section "InputClass"
> 
> 	Identifier "eKeyboard"
> 
> 	Driver 	"evdev"
> ...

 

 *40-monitor.conf wrote:*   

> Section "Monitor"
> 
> 	Identifier   "Identifier "DVI-D-1"
> 
> 	VendorName   "DELL"
> ...

 

I don't use 40-monitor.conf because, running xorg-server-1.9.5, end up getting error about "no screen found". The same is true even after adding a "Screen" section in 40-monitor.conf, so I'm still using a xorg.conf file... because I did not want to waste time on it... half baked migration as I was saying. But anyway, this shouldn't be an issue.

And here my xorg.conf file:

 *xorg.conf wrote:*   

> Section "ServerLayout"
> 
> 	Identifier     "X.conf.ik-nvidia"
> 
> 	Screen      	0  "NVIDIA" 0 0
> ...

 

And everything run perfectly fine, I mean everything goes as expected, there's nothing particular in Xorg.0.log. The screen and devices are detected and the input classes are applied to the right devices as expected. So there's nothing to be found there.

So the question is what is happening at X login that make the keyboard/mouse not being active/functional? Someone has an idea?

Thanks for any input.Last edited by tclover on Wed Oct 05, 2011 12:59 am; edited 2 times in total

----------

## VoidMage

Hard to tel at first, but:

- drop that file for mouse - there's already a default one and none of those options that you're trying to set can be set anymore

- restrict keyboard to 'dev/input/event*' paths (those are only ones that will work anyway) - chances are that for you it will work better than MatchProduct

- don't try to set XkbRules - evdev driver hardcodes that

As for more details, we'd need to see the xorg log.

----------

## krinn

 *VoidMage wrote:*   

> As for more details, we'd need to see the xorg log.

 

Looks like the jedi mind trick "So there's nothing to be found there." doesn't work on VoidMage  :Smile: 

If i was a seer i would answer also : didn't rebuild evdev after xorg ?

----------

## VoidMage

 *krinn wrote:*   

>  *VoidMage wrote:*   As for more details, we'd need to see the xorg log. 
> 
> Looks like the jedi mind trick "So there's nothing to be found there." doesn't work on VoidMage 
> 
> If i was a seer i would answer also : didn't rebuild evdev after xorg ?

 

Bah, jedi - as in Babylon5, even if sith were wrong, they were less wrong than then.

And no, the poster said, that after using gdm, the keyboard is working and before that the mouse is.

----------

## tclover

Well, here is a Xorg.0.log for that X.conf.ik-nvidia X server layout.

 *Xorg.0.log wrote:*   

> [  1345.810] 
> 
> X.Org X Server 1.9.5
> 
> Release Date: 2011-03-17
> ...

 

I cannot remove the match product for 20-mouse.conf because I actually use the same config files for two machines. And the second machine is a laptop. So to be complete, I have a few more lines in 20-mouse.conf:

 *2nd half of 20-mouse.conf wrote:*   

> Section "InputClass"
> 
>         Identifier "eVXNano"
> 
>         Driver	"evdev"
> ...

 

and

 *50-synaptics.conf wrote:*   

> Section "InputClass"
> 
> 	Identifier "eTouchpad"
> 
> 	Driver 	"synaptics"
> ...

 

which is necessary otherwise the tap buton does not work. So I can pretty much remove the match product option for 30-keyboard.conf because the options aren't different anyway between the two machine anymore. However, I couldn't for 20-mouse.conf or 50-synaptics.conf otherwise both input eclasses would be applied for every mouse/touchpad and that I do not want to happen.

Actually I use a single stage5 for both machines which share almost everything but a few things... like hostname, fstab of course and such. This way, I do not bother to go fishing the config files when updating changing some stuff. I've just set up a vga profile with hprofile which swap a xorg.conf file based on the hostname and the driver in use, e.g. nivida/nouveau/nv or i915/radeon and set up opengl accordingly.

Lets see what I can do with your inputs.

----------

## tclover

Drasica posted in topic 6832150 page 13 a possible fix... one has to upgrade to xorg-server-1.11. I'll see if can upgrade nvidia-drivers which will let me do that.

----------

## tclover

It was `compose:rwin' keyboard option that was the culpirit for the keyboard... darn, that thing caused me too much headache! And the MatchDevicePath may be necessary as well, at least it is for the mouse.

So I had the time to switch to xorg.conf free with it. Here the final tweaks of the previous files:

 *30-keyboard.conf wrote:*   

> Section "InputClass"
> 
> 	Identifier "eKeyboard"
> 
> 	Driver 	"evdev"
> ...

 

 *20-mouse.conf wrote:*   

> Section "InputClass"
> 
> 	Identifier "eMX610"
> 
> 	Driver	"evdev"
> ...

 

 *40-monitor.conf wrote:*   

> Section "Monitor"
> 
> 	Identifier "DFP-0"
> 
> 	VendorName "DELL"
> ...

 

 *50-synaptics.conf wrote:*   

> Section "Monitor"
> 
> 	Identifier "DFP-0"
> 
> 	VendorName "DELL"
> ...

 

----------

